# H.J. Heinz Bottle



## valhom (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a ketchup? H.J. Heinz bottle. It's about little over 7 inches tall.

 On the bottom, it says H.J. Heinz Co. 186 Pat.

 https://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa243/tormented666soul/01c5186e.jpg

 https://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa243/tormented666soul/20fd6627.jpg

 https://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa243/tormented666soul/8e4b6697.jpg

 https://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa243/tormented666soul/5c136ca4.jpg

 Could someone please give me some background history about this bottle? How much it could be worth? Thank you!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

Cody,

 That is not a ketchup bottle. The form is called a "Club Sauce"

 "#186-woozy sauce-1913-1945" From.

 Henry J. introduced his "Worcester sauce" in late 1876 to avoid a lawsuit from Lea & Perrins for infringing on their trademark name. More Here.

 I don't believe it has very much worth in the dollars & cents department.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankyou Surface one for your links - I couldn't red them or even copy them on this old NY computer.  Send me an email with them please.
 I have an old Heinz jar that has a square tooled lip of about 1-1/2 " x 1/4" on a 1-1/2"neck.  The bottle is about 8" high and has some partial labeling on it.  
 The bottom is embossed with "/ HEINZ " curved over "/  BROS & CO. " over "/ NO 52 " which is also curved.   
 The label shows  ONION  over HEINZ BROS & CO. over a center trademark and then the address  OFFICE 145 FIRST AVE.  over  PITTSBURG  PA.  

 That about covers it.  I look forward to hour comments.  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>
 RED Matthews


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2012)

i recently found a similar bottle in that 40's dump i've been digging up , it said heinz on bottom and i was pretty sure it wasn't for ketchup and for some sort of sauce . think there pretty common as i'd imagine alot of worchester sauce was sold although not as common as ketchup bottles . i seem to dig up a couple of those each dump .


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 9, 2012)

Is one of these your bottles? Mine are from Owen Illinois. I think yours is the one 2nd to left.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Thankyou Surface one for your links - I couldn't red them or even copy them on this old NY computer.  Send me an email with them please.
> I have an old Heinz jar that has a square tooled lip of about 1-1/2 " x 1/4" on a 1-1/2"neck.  The bottle is about 8" high and has some partial labeling on it.
> ...


 
 Hello RED,

 I think this may be a very interesting bottle. I'd love to see some photos if you have the opportunity. Does the trade mark include a Maltese Cross? 

 I've dug dozens of H.J. Heinz bottles, even an F&J Heinz, but I've never dug a Heinz Bros. anything.

 I found this old thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-94602/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#94604

 This BIN is Currently Playing at the Fleabay Drive-In. This one was a Previous Feature.

 "Know all 
 men by these presents, that we, Charles Horst-
 meyer Fred J. Heinz, and Jacob Heinz, doing 
 business as partners under the firm name of 
 Heinz Bros. & Co., In Marshall county state 
 of Indiana, and elsewhere in said state and In 
 the United States, the principal office of said 
 firm being at Pittsburg, state of Pennsylvania. 
 at Nos 317 & 319 First avenue, by Charles 
 Horstmeyer, of said firm, do hereby sell, 
 transfe,r and deliver into the actual possession
  of John R. Dietrich, of Bremen in Marshall 
 county, state of Indiana, the personal prop-
 erty of said firm now at Bremen, aforesaid, 
 and described generally as follows: Two sal-
 ting houses each 24x136 feet, and all the prop-
 erty and fixtures, of every kind and description
  now in and about said houses, and used 
 for carrying on the business of salting, curing, 
 receiving, and removing pickles and other 
 products of the soil, as heretofore used and 
 carried on at said place by said firm of Heinz 
 Bros. & Co..."The Northeastern Reporter, 1898. 

 "1882 - Oct. 17 â€“ Married Emma Heintz (â€œHeinzâ€), a native of Pittsburgh. Her brothers Otto, Jacob and Fred Heinz were founders of Heinz Bros. & Co. of Pittsburgh, a direct competitor to H.J. Heinz Co. in the manufacture of pickles, ketchup, relish, chow-chow and other food products. It's said she helped finance her brothers in the establishment of the business..." From.

 "PITTSBURG, Oct. 10: Jacob C. Heinz, of the firm of Heinz Bros. & Co., the First avenue pickle and preserve dealers, had a hearing before Alderman Gripp yesterday on a charge of arson. Heinz was held in $2,000 bail for the November term of court. The bail bond was promptly furnished. (Source: The Christian Recorder, Phila., Pa.; Oct. 12, 1893.)" From.


----------

